# Brake and Gas pedal too close



## boxster986 (Jul 28, 2007)

I love my Eos however my foot often gets stuck between the 2 pedals. As anyone ever had this issue and is there a fix (aside from driving barefoot)?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (boxster986)*

Buy an 08 Eos. That's one of the updates for 08.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (boxster986)*

A few other Forum members have voiced this concern. I have pretty good sized feet but haven't experienced any difficulties.
As Wolf pointed out, it has been addressed in '08, so VW must have received a fair number of complaints.
Kevin


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (just4fun)*

I have a pair of shoes that I can't wear when I drive the Eos. The next time I drop off my car at the dealer I'm gonna ask the service manager what it would take to make this mod. It has to go in soon, again, for a climatronic that's out of control.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (solarflare)*

I too would like to know if a modification is possible for the '07s. Is it more prevalent with MT than DSG cars?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (vweosdriver)*

Alright, here's a kooky idea. How about we get all technical about the matter and get down on our knees and have a look see, so we can turn this thread into something useful and add it to the table of contents.
Break out the tape measure and someone with a 07 measure the distance, then someone with an 08 measure the distance between the pedals. Starting from the horizontal center line of the brake pedal would make for a nice consistent reference point.








Then maybe take a mirror and look at the brake pedal rod to see if its straight, or bent. We don't know if the change is only to the brake pedal, or to both the brake and gas. Also how easy it might be to change (for example) the brake pedal.








How about we get a picture of both an 07 pedal setup and 08, so we can compare/contrast and look for any other differences including pedal size and shape.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:41 PM 10-2-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

OK, I'll buy in. If no one else posts the 07 photo's I'll try to take some tonight.
Kevin


----------



## dcoz (Aug 10, 2007)

So are the pictures shown above of an 07 model? If so, looks like a 3 inch spacing between the pedals for '07.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (dcoz)*

Sadly, I don't own an Eos. Not quite time to pull the trigger. The pictures above are from a 1995 Dodge Caravan (my appliance car). It just happened to be outside (does not get garage privileges) so the lighting was better.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:52 PM 10-2-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

As promised here are the photos of the 07 pedals.
Approx. 2 inches or 5 cm between the pedals.
























Kevin


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

dude... wash your car.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*2008 Eos Lux DSG pedal measurement*


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos Lux DSG pedal measurement (cjboffoli)*

Thanks for the measurement. Now how to change the '07s? I know someone will figure that out.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos Lux DSG pedal measurement (cjboffoli)*

Christopher,
On the '08, any oblivious clues as to how VW has increased the spacing? i.e. a bit of a crook in the brake lever, etc.
Kevin


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Eos Lux DSG pedal measurement (just4fun)*

Here is another photo from the same set that I think illustrates what you are asking. Indeed it appears that the engineers simply modified the arm that suspends the brake, giving it the extra inch of clearance it needed. I'd guess this is good news for those 2007 owners as it suggests the remedy might be simpler than having to relocate the entire brake pedal assembly. It makes sense too because it would be the most cost-effective modification on VW's end. I'll get back under there when I have a chance to see if I can't get a better sense of what it would take to remove the panel that conceals where the brake pedal is connected. I'll also see if I can get a part number off that brake pedal arm.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Eos Lux DSG pedal measurement (cjboffoli)*

OK. I got back under there and took a look around. There is a large, somewhat rectangular piece of plastic on underside of the dashboard (above the footwell) that conceals exactly how everything is attached. But the panel looks to be held on with 6 or 8 torx screws and should be easy to take off. Barring some interference from a bunch of plastic ventilation outlets and what I'm guessing is the thin metal shaft of the steering column, there seems to be a reasonable amount of room to work under there. 
The pedal and the bracket to which it is mounted has a part number stamped on the back: 1K1 723 143 F. I could not see how the pedal bracket was mounted as it was out of view. However there must be a small axel at the top on which it pivots. There is a thin steel rod joined at the back of it that goes into a bellows. Not sure what springs and or hydraulics are inside or behind it but you can clearly see that the whole apparatus mounts to a large square steel bracket that is bolted on with four metric bolts.
I could not find that VW part online anywhere. So I made a quick call to my dealer here in Seattle. He could not find it in his system either. We talked it through and he told me that the part number he has for the 2008 EOS DSG brake "pedal cluster" is: 1K1 723 142 F in his system. He said that in his experience it is surprisingly common for parts to be labeled with the wrong digits. The pedal and arm come as one piece and is priced $75.88 retail. He advised that the bracket for the pedal cluster is different on the 2008 model. The part number for that is: 1K1 721 115 N. His retail price for that was $160.39. He said both parts would take 3-5 days to have in stock.
Again, correct part numbers on the 2008 Eos DSG (according to the dealer) are:
1K1 723 142 F (pedal cluster)
1K1 721 115 N (pedal cluster bracket)
So it seems this update may be possible for some trepidatious 2007 Eos owner for under $250 retail.










_Modified by cjboffoli at 1:42 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos Lux DSG pedal measurement (cjboffoli)*

Just to ensure we are getting an accurate comparison I re-measured the '07 pedal spacing from the same position Christopher measured the '08.
Looks like the gain is only 1/2 inch or possibly a little less.
*2007 Pedal Spacing with DSG*












_Modified by just4fun at 5:42 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*The problem is significant.*

Its definitely a problem but its not the only problem. Its made more worse by the fact that the entire pedal cluster is shifted more to the right, in comparison to other VWs. My only solution is wear loafers as much as possible








I'm 6'2" and have not height/length issues. Instead I find that my legs are both pointing to the right when sitting. If I try to shift my body over such that they're straight, then I find I'm sitting on the right side seat bolster.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *boxster986* »_I love my Eos however my foot often gets stuck between the 2 pedals. As anyone ever had this issue and is there a fix (aside from driving barefoot)?


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

I find it interesting that this causes such a problem for some. My last car had the gas, brake and clutch crammed into a space not much bigger than this. The pedals were tiny too. Even then I had no problem getting both my size 10.5 (US) shoes onto the pedals as desired. In the Eos I feel like I could wear clown shoes and still have room to kick a soccer ball around under there. I guess its all about what you are used to. I also can't see a .5 inch shift making that much difference... but I guess there is a minimum distance that perhaps VW crossed the first time.
Good luck to those wanting more space. Hopefully the '08 parts are compatible with the '07/6 and the it all works out for you.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

one *benefit* would seem to be easier heel/toe gas and brake work, useful when racing through a slalom course
I had to look it up the first time (just like "double clutching", a mystery finally explained by the "crash-box" non-synched gears in a Schwimmwagen ride), but advice I have read from a racing school's writeup was that you should never be coasting-- you should approach a curve fast, brake hard, and accelerate as soon as possible. Not the way to economize, but nice for amateur racers!







Keeping the gas going with the heel while braking makes sure that you enter the next gear at a good RPM.

_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Its made more worse by the fact that the entire pedal cluster is shifted more to the right, in comparison to other VWs. My only solution is wear loafers as much as possible










hehe... you must be only comparing to *new VWs*... in my Karmann Ghia it feels like I am driving side-saddle (Beetle & 181 too) Those pedals are *REALLY far to the right*
William


_Modified by kghia at 9:01 PM 10-9-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (kghia)*

Its only a benefit if you can actually move your foot with confidence. For me, the closeness is not inspiring as I sometimes wonder what I'm pressing.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_one *benefit* would seem to be easier heel/toe gas and brake work, useful when racing through a slalom course
I had to look it up the first time (just like "double clutching", a mystery finally explained by the "crash-box" non-synched gears in a Schwimmwagen ride), but advice I have read from a racing school's writeup was that you should never be coasting-- you should approach a curve fast, brake hard, and accelerate as soon as possible. Not the way to economize, but nice for amateur racers!







Keeping the gas going with the heel while braking makes sure that you enter the next gear at a good RPM.
hehe... you must be only comparing to *new VWs*... in my Karmann Ghia it feels like I am driving side-saddle (Beetle & 181 too) Those pedals are *REALLY far to the right*
William

_Modified by kghia at 9:01 PM 10-9-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (liquid stereo)*

True. I actually accidentally rev my engine while braking most times, so they are too close for me too. Compared to older VWs, they are not quite that far to the right, but they are still too close together.
I was just hoping that somehow there was a hidden feature making it sportier.






















William
"its not a bug, its a feature!"


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (kghia)*

I took a couple of pictures of my 2007 Eos 3.2 since I am having the same trouble. I just bought a used '07 and am trying to get used to driving it with my cowboy boots on. I'll see if I can figure out how to insert pictures.
















_Modified by carnut77459 at 2:53 PM 7-13-2008_

_Modified by carnut77459 at 2:55 PM 7-13-2008_

_Modified by carnut77459 at 2:58 PM 7-13-2008_


_Modified by carnut77459 at 2:59 PM 7-13-2008_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (carnut77459)*

Yes, 1/2 inch may not seem like a lot with a tape measure but it would make a big difference in feel. I thought about asking my dealer for this mod but I figured they would look at me like I'm nuts for asking. When it comes to a dealer unless there's a TB or a CEL the dealer isn't interested. If anyone does this please post. It would be great help to bring this thread to the dealer with me as an aid to what I would like done.


_Modified by solarflare at 4:26 AM 7-14-2008_


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (solarflare)*

Don't own an Eos....however back in '03 when I test drove my first VW (auto) I noticed the pedals were MUCH closer than they are on comparable American and Japanese cars. 
Upon switching from my '03 Golf to my '06 Jetta (both manual trans) there were a dozen or so occasions where I accidentally hit the gas while braking, during 1 hard/panic stop I had the engine bouncing off the rev limiter. I have since adapted. 
'08 Jetta automatic I had as a loaner it did not seem pedal spacing was a problem and I assume Jetta/Eos/Rabbit/GTI all have same pedal spacing.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (solarflare)*

Yes, I was hoping that someone had done a pedal swap from '07 to '08 style and could report the cost and difficulty. I was thinking I could get one of the VW mechanics to do a swap if I bought the parts.


----------



## TangoMiami (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (boxster986)*

Quick fix: BUY A 6 SPEED..!!! LOL


----------



## Shark01 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (TangoMiami)*

I drove a 2009 the other day and the pedal closeness bothered my size 12 feet. I've decided I'd rather buy a used 2007 but now I'm reading the pedals are even closer together?
It was not clear what the difference is since photos have been removed. Does someone recall the difference?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (Shark01)*

About 1/2" or slightly less.
Kevin


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Brake and Gas pedal too close (Shark01)*

I just got used to it, and I have size 12 feet also. It really bothered me at first but with more seat time, I don't notice it now. I came from a 2000 GMC 1/2 ton pickup so the change was big but I got past it.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I also wear size 12 shoes, and I don't have a problem with the pedal placement. And I own an '06, so my pedals are closer together (just like in the '07).


----------

